# new here



## MCS

Hi! I´m new here and want to introduce myself with two pieces:

www.mimesc.com/music/OrchTest01.mp3
(full orchestra, don´t care about the transitions in this piece, they have to be changed  )

www.mimesc.com/music/Andante-Synful02.mp3
(Violin, Piano)

All comments are welcome!!

Best,
Michael


----------



## Daniel

Welcome on the board, Michael!

You know, I love your pieces. The violin piece is just awesome!!! 

You MUST listen to his works, friends!

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## MCS

Thanks Daniel....
but it seems that the others here don´t like my music...  


Best,
Michael


----------

